# 65cm Aquavas Rimless planted



## rivermoon (Apr 22, 2015)

Look beautiful. What plants did you use for everything?


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

It's a beautiful tank. Everything looks so crisp.


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

That angel...


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

rivermoon said:


> Look beautiful. What plants did you use for everything?


in the tank I have:

Needle Leaf Java Fern
anubias barteri (some are even flowering)
anubias coffeefolia
staurogyne repens
Staurogyne sp. "Porto Velho'
flame moss
mini xmas moss
narrow chain sword
blyxa auberti
crypt. wendtii bronze
crypt lutecens 
Lagenandra meeboldii
ludwigia sp red

thats all I can think of right now


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi,very nice pics,looks great.What camera did you used?


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Nikon D90


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Specs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Nooob said:


> Specs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


specs of the camera? I have no idea, it's my girlfriend's D90


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow very nice pictures!


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry meant specs of the tank. Lighting/Co2/Filtration etc etc


----------



## redchaser (Apr 27, 2015)

Beautiful shots,

Did you use a flash or just the tanks lighting?


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

I must ask, what type of fish and shrimp are those? Especially the angel!!! is that =0 this is one of the best looking tanks I have seen. Yes I have seen some that look really good, but you have just picked the perfect fish mates and shrimp for this making it that much better!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yondertank (Sep 7, 2009)

That angel is gorgeous, great photo of it.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What sp/ label was that angelfish sold under? Philippine Blue shortfin?


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

it was sold as blue zebra lace angelfish

Bump:


redchaser said:


> Beautiful shots,
> 
> Did you use a flash or just the tanks lighting?


just the lighting from the tank.

just dosing with flourish supplement and flourish excel and some blackwater extract for the apistos. no CO2, I have two LED light fixtures on the tank


----------

